# She is a Cat - Not a Murderer



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Tell the Smithsonian your feelings about their junk science study!


----------



## grrawritsjordi (Dec 29, 2012)

Great post! It makes me so angry when people posted that information on Facebook.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

So begins the backlash of the faulty study with ridiculous inflated numbers from the Smithsonian. Mike Lynes from the Golden Gate Audubon Society spewed his reactionary misinformation in the San Francisco Chronicle to prohibit feral cat feeding and trap-neuter-return.:fust

No. 1 bird killer is outdoor cats - SFGate


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Terrific post! People can be SO ignorant about cats. Really makes me furious!
:cussing


----------

